# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  1910 weatherboard / render renovation in Melbourne

## tcross

Hello all, 
I am the proud new owner of a relatively untouched weatherboard house needing a whole lot of TLC. I am looking forward to updating my story in this thread and using the forum as a resource to develop my renovating skills. 
Wish me luck! (I am going to need it..) 
Cheers, 
tcross

----------


## tcross

here are the before pics - some with furniture some without;

----------


## Uncle Bob

I really like the curved bay windows and crazy paving. Looks to be a good old sound house.

----------


## tcross

Thanks Uncle Bob - we are hoping that bringing it back to a liveable state will be relatively pain free. Once we re-stump hopefully the bay windows will line up again without any major gaps. Tim

----------


## tcross

Ok so we have had two companies come and quote to re-stump the house. Both were very close on price and both were referrals from people I trust. I ended up going with the younger guy who could communicate easier and could also start on December the 2nd. Woo Hoo!   AND so the removal of carpet began as the very first job we completed. We (me and the wife) used a chisel, a stanly knife and some pairs of pliers. Unfortunately the person who had installed the carpet 50 years ago decided to staple and glue almost every inch of most of the rooms. As such the underlay which has completely degraded has stuck to the floorboards and in some places turned into dust. Can anyone recommend an efficient method of removing this material? I am thinking of hiring a woodwork vacuum to collect it all...  Also we removed the built in book case in the wooden clad bedroom which revealed the stud wall and old plaster. I have provided close ups. I am toying with the idea of building a hidden cupboard into this space

----------


## tcross

Hello all,  Stumping began mid last week. On the first day my contractor called me and revealed that the previous builder had used excessive concrete in the stump cavities. This has meant that they needed several extra days to pull the stump footings out as they are much larger than a usual job. They also made some minor damage to the plumbing however he assures me that it is a 1 hour job. Lastly we have realised that the boards around the fireplace may need to be relayed as they have been bowed for so long. Has anyone else experienced this or can we somehow straighten them out? Progress continues...

----------


## Armers

Looking good so far folks... It will a beautie when finished... Good old sad house on a nice street! Near trams and trains!

----------


## Anthony1915

G'day Tim,
looks good so far.  I'll be watching your thread closely. We just bought a 1915 W/b cottage over in Perth. I got a few things to address on ours too so will keep the list informed on how we go.  Did you have many/any structural issues with the place when you bought it? 
-Anthony

----------

